# VitaShell?



## Peyalice (Feb 24, 2014)

I read an article that said VitaShell was great for tortoises when they have dry skin or a dry shell, but then I read another one that said its horrible for your tortoise. So... What do I do?


----------



## pfara (Feb 24, 2014)

My opinion is to keep your husbandry as minimal and close to natural as possible. However, I have tried "shell conditioning" my torts a few times with cold-pressed organic coconut oil. I was just curious, had some in the house, and wanted an excuse to bond with my torts. If you want to try VitaShell, go for it. I'd make sure to use it sparingly and to make sure that every so often you scrub the shell to get rid of build up or debris. I never used anything on the skin. And remember, nothing beats great husbandry and "products" should not be used as a substitute or as a quick fix.


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2014)

We've debated this many times and I've tested it myself. Here is the short version:
1. It does no harm when used as directed.
2. Some people really found it to be a big help in achieving and maintaining smooth growth in dry climates. Others didn't see any benefit.
3. I like the way it makes their shells look.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2014)

Some good debate on this thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-27085.html

...and there are many more threads about Vita Shell. Do a search.


----------



## Peyalice (Feb 24, 2014)

Alright. I may try that coconut oil idea. We always have it in the house. And yes I do agree on the natural no chemical that's why I was kind of concerned about putting it on her. But yes, I love the way it makes her shell look all clean and shiny.


----------



## Pittrock (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's what my vet recommended. He liked coconut oil too but preferred the Argan. It's a lighter oil with very little residue. I got it on Amazon. Make sure you get "cold pressed". I use it VERY sparingly - 2 drops for the baby and no more than once/wk. I do think it's making a difference.


----------



## RussianTortxo (Feb 25, 2014)

I wonder if they sell the cold pressed Argan oil at my local organic health food store. I will definitely have to go look otherwise I will be ordering online! I tried a little of vita shell on Arnold today after his warm soak (which he actually seemed to really enjoy!) and I think it helped his skin and his shell, I only used a little dab on his shell, arms and legs where they looked really dry and kind of shedding and it seemed to have made so difference. Obviously I prefer the organic all natural approach so if I can find the cold pressed Argan oil I will definitely try that in a few weeks if Arnold may need that kind of treatment again. I give him 2-3 soaks weekly and mist him a few times a day but I think the vita shell or even better Argan oil will only help keep his skin and shell healthy!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Feb 27, 2014)

I used vita shell on my big torts and I didn't notice any difference. But I put it on my first ever hatchling named Winston. And the next day he had passed away. He was fine before, he had correct lighting and humidity. Eating fine and active. After I soaked him I put it on him and fed him. He went to sleep and never woke up. This is why I done use it. I instead use coconut oil.


----------



## kezilulu (Mar 8, 2014)

I've found this on eBay is this the type of product you mean for our tortoises shells?
xXx


----------



## argus333 (Mar 10, 2014)

could block uva uvb rays


----------



## kball (May 24, 2014)

Of your a sulcata lover you no how dry there shell can look. I put it on mine and it looks great.


----------



## leigti (May 24, 2014)

I like the idea of using natural products also. However I do have a jar of the vita shell and I will use it up before purchasing something else. I put it on very sparingly, a sin layer every couple months. And then wipe off the excess. I would be careful just not to overdo it, use it too often or put too much on, otherwise I really don't think it harms anything.


----------



## dmmj (May 24, 2014)

This old topic again. Personally I see no harm or benefit to usnig it. If your tortoise is conceited  and wants a shiny shell then use it.


----------

